# Choker guides



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Ok, I have read where you are supposed to measure the width of the spool lip in MM and multiply that number by 27 to find out there the choker guide is supposed to be placed on the rod. Now, this method seems to ignore the "upswing" of the reel. It is feasible to assume that there are 2 different reels with the same lip diameter that has completely different upswings. 

I have also seen where the choker guide has been placed by looking down the blank and seeing where the shaft angle would intersect the blank. This seems to be a little more accurate when building for a particular reel.

What thoughts do you guys with MUCH more experience have concerning this? (By MUCH more experience, I am referring to everyone else other than me!! LOL)

Robert


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

thekingfeeder said:


> I have also seen where the choker guide has been placed by looking down the blank and seeing where the shaft angle would intersect the blank. This seems to be a little more accurate when building for a particular reel.


I agree with you that this would be a little more accurate as a starting point for guide layout. This is the method I use if I am building the rod for a specific reel. If you do not know what reel will be used on the rod the 27 method will be a good all around setup. I think the main point of getting a custom rod is performance and therefore you should know the reel that will be used on it. Some customers, actually many customers, consider the custom rod to be one made up to their visual appeal. 

John


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

Sorry, double post


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

There are quite a few systems that work to locate the choker guide. The 27X method is probably the newest. I like this method and find that if fits very well for what I build for. I nearly build for guys using braid. The up swing idea is a sound method as well but doesn't make as much sense to me. To sum it up quickly....Gravity negates the upswing and the line is falling down from the nano second it leaves the spool lip and by the time it hits the choker the 1, 2 3, 4 degree upswing is mute. The best method for locating the choker guide is the one that works for you. Test cast test cast test cast. The difference between a rod make and a custom rod builder is the time it takes to find out the nuances of each rod built. However if time is of the essence and due to our recent weather conditions the 27X will not let you down if you do nto have the opportunity to test cast.:beer:


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

gilly21 said:


> ....Test cast test cast test cast. ......However if time is of the essence and due to our recent weather conditions the 27X will not let you down if you do nto have the opportunity to test cast.:beer:


Fortunately, time is NOT of the essence, and I have a wonderful puddle in my backyard to test cast all I can handle....Sounds like a plan. This sounds like the perfect opportunity for me to "try this, try that" and take notes.... Thanks for the thoughts guys.

Robert


----------

